# Members Pics



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i loooove your horse im partial to palominos though aha :]
here me nd my horse fury


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

This is my facebook picture


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

yuck I have my ugly sling on....don't have to wear it anymore, my collarbone's almost healed!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

equi-haha i rode with a broken arm on my friends quarter horse even though i was told not to xD


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Lol I was happy riding while my mom was oblivious until my doctor and orthopedic surgeon guy sat me down and yelled at me.....hehe. I'm allowed to ride on the 22nd though so I'm excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

equi- haha ya my dr nd parents werent to happy bout it since my break was really bad nd i wasnt supposed to put strain on it lol but i was happy riding to


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol......ahh horses. Can't be without 'em for too long
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys are really pretty! 

Mee 
Posey one:









Having fun with my bestie:









After Dance Show (my last one :-():


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There was a thread started not long ago 

http://www.horseforum.com/saloon/show-me-your-faces-who-do-51077/


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> There was a thread started not long ago
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/saloon/show-me-your-faces-who-do-51077/


Yes, but that one is in the saloon, and people under 18 can not get in there.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The last winter:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> The last winter:
> View attachment 33515


 You always have just gorgeous photos!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you .


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Me:


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

This is me from last Wensday.


----------



## amburrito (Nov 30, 2009)

On the right


----------



## mrtphotography (Nov 14, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> This is me from last Wensday.


WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GIRL  PRETTIER THEN ANY GIRL OUT THERE. HMM!!! WONDER WHO TOOK THAT.:wink:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay, got the new one today without glasses. 

I don't look like myself :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The man and I


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Have to add a horsey one


----------



## mrtphotography (Nov 14, 2009)

this is me and my girl at firewheel a few weeks back
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...06847&id=100000329956225&fbid=124386787582319


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Oi, me! ♪


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my friend (left) and me(right):








You guys are all really pretty btw


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Bump:

Me and my mare Nova:










Me and my girlfriend on Lake Michigan


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

me  this is the most recent one i have


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Here I am with my rat, about... 15 minutes ago. I wanted to post a picture, but couldn't find one of myself- lots of the critters though!










I've been awake since about 8 this morning, and it's 12:30 now... so I'm a little tired. Pardon the bags under my eyes.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Little updating:


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Posted my picture on a previous thread in the Saloon, but don't believe I've done so on this one yet. . . Hi everyone!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

This is me, I come in several different flavors.










My dad promptly declared it the most amazing thing he's every seen, then had be make a super-sized one for his freakishly huge screen XD 'Icarus Somnio' is my DeviantArt name. My Facebook one says 'Anna Pants' instead.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Me, pole bending and pushing it over because I already knocked over so many :].


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

2G: Love it!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

More recent one. Other one was from a couple years ago. Not much has changed, though.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well i was going to share but flikr is stupid now and I can't get it to work


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Here I am =P . It's a pretty old picture, but I'm camera shy unless I'm surrounded by buddies, haha.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

You guys are all so YOUNG! Yikes! Here I am!
Me and my son







Just me...on vacation!







Me and my husband. 5 months pregnant


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I love the photo of you and your son Corinowalk! It's so cute! =]


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Right, here's a posey picture of me:








Natural one of me and Obie:








And one of Obie looking scared...just because!! (It was when I went to try him out before I bought him)... just found it, and he looks so cute! (Sorry! lol)


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Corinowalk. . .I'm old too!! 
King, your horse is adorable in that pic!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Ignore the wrong date...


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Without glasses and my hair down.










With glasses and my hair up.









I took my septum ring out a few months ago as pregnancy has made my sense of smell really sensitive and that sucker stunk up a storm even after having it for four years.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

this is me..shorter hair


curly.jpg picture by greentea88_2007 - Photobucket

that was...ehh .oh dang 2 years I believe.

I'm on the left. The one in the middle is my eldest sib. and then the one on the
right is my twin.
sisters.jpg picture by greentea88_2007 - Photobucket


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry if they're huge :O


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

aww, so pretty!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, some recent ones!

Costume class at the fair (we took first!) on Arthur. Ignore the gross heavy makeup my mom made me put on for it lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I LOVE IT!

How did you make your costume?


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:equiniphile, I love that costume! I love the tophat on your horse:lol::lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Those pics are neat, equiniphile .

If I get married some day, I absolutely want something like your costume :lol:.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have my big ol wedding dress and since my mom wouldn't let me ride in it with my horse to get pics with her before the ceremony she said I can get all dressed up in it again and we can do a mini photoshoot...here is the dress..and ME!

wedding.jpg picture by greentea88_2007 - Photobucket

smiling-1.jpg picture by greentea88_2007 - Photobucket

flowers.jpg picture by greentea88_2007 - Photobucket


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont have any really good pics of me with my hair red (i had it dyed blonde for 2 years) so here are 2 recent ones of me with Chico & Molly


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

Photoshop.com - sadie%20and%20deanna.jpg

me and my horse sadie


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

how do you upload a pic? lol


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

haha thats not the picture i was trying to upload..thats an oldd one. : /- i mean the one above is the old one.. ^^..this one is the one i wanted : D, sorry guys!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here's a really recent one


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

You girls (and guys too I guess lol) are all so pretty =)









Anyways, me (to the left) and my best friend back in 2007 :Þ









Aaand another one of us since this summer. :lol:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thought I'd update lol:

Me and my baby brother Jayden:








Me and my two brother's, Jayden and Matthew:








And me!!!


----------

